# Aussie Matt



## sloth (Dec 15, 2010)

Just want to say hi and thanks for the info posted on here. My name is Matt live in Sydney Australia and my hobby is based that my 8 year old son loves pray mantis. I have become quite attached to the mantis and love the way they stalk there pray. I love to fish and go bush walking


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizon. So, are you a Westie, or do you have to drive across Sidney to go bush walking?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sloth (Dec 19, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, Arizon. So, are you a Westie, or do you have to drive across Sidney to go bush walking?


I would be considered a westie by anyone that lives 5 km from the east cost of Sydney as I live 20 km Nth west of Sydney and the coast. I don't have to drive across Sydney to go bush walking as Sydney is surrounded by bush everywhere however if I do want to go do some serious bushwalking I just travel to the blue mountains around 1 hours drive away.


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome, mate! :cowboy:


----------



## myles (Dec 21, 2010)

welcome Matt , i used to live in lovely redfern in sydney :devil2:


----------



## minty (Feb 28, 2011)

hey, there.

u from sydney 2?

can u suggest any places to buy mantids?


----------



## ismart (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

